# Tritech t5 vs graco 395



## shopdog350 (6 mo ago)

I’m looking to buy a new airless sprayer for my shop. Currently we have the titan ed655, I love the pump and gun but we’ve had it for less than 2 years and it’s given us nothing but grief. The inlet valve failed so we had to plug the outlet valve and completely nix the return tube. Since then our primer valve has failed three times. 
we’re looking between the graco 395 and the tritech t5. Is the tritech worth the money? Or is the graco just as good? We mainly spray cabinetry, trim, and doors(fine finish)

also anyone else have these issues with titan? Their customer service has been lackluster


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

395 is a few pounds lighter and perhaps better local parts availability if you don't have a local tritech dealer otherwise T5 is a much better machine than Graco 395 anyway you look at it.

Btw since you mentioned why the hell don't manufacturers make a beefier prime valve? Larger ball/seat that doesn't get clogged and all stainless components that won't rust (Graco&titan). Tritech at least has stainless internal spring


----------



## shopdog350 (6 mo ago)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 395 is a few pounds lighter and perhaps better local parts availability if you don't have a local tritech dealer otherwise T5 is a much better machine than Graco 395 anyway you look at it.
> 
> Btw since you mentioned why the hell don't manufacturers make a beefier prime valve? Larger ball/seat that doesn't get clogged and all stainless components that won't rust (Graco&titan). Tritech at least has stainless internal spring


Yeah I know the tritech is the best but it’s so much more expensive than the graco. Trying to justify it to my boss.
I’m not sure if our titan is just a lemon or they’ve really cheaped out on parts recently since it’s only 2 years old


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

shopdog350 said:


> Yeah I know the tritech is the best but it’s so much more expensive than the graco. Trying to justify it to my boss.
> I’m not sure if our titan is just a lemon or they’ve really cheaped out on parts recently since it’s only 2 years old


See one in person and look at the machining quality. no brainer which is better quality. tritech t5 is closer to graco 590 in terms of GPM. Closer comparison to 395 is tritech T4


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

shopdog350 said:


> I’m looking to buy a new airless sprayer for my shop. Currently we have the titan ed655, I love the pump and gun but we’ve had it for less than 2 years and it’s given us nothing but grief. The inlet valve failed so we had to plug the outlet valve and completely nix the return tube. Since then our primer valve has failed three times.
> we’re looking between the graco 395 and the tritech t5. Is the tritech worth the money? Or is the graco just as good? We mainly spray cabinetry, trim, and doors(fine finish)
> 
> also anyone else have these issues with titan? Their customer service has been lackluster


Why a T5 and not a T4? The T4 has more gallons per minute than a 395. I've soured on Graco's over the years and love the Tri Tech pumps I've purchased.


----------



## OCDpainter (Jun 27, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> See one in person and look at the machining quality. no brainer which is better quality. tritech t5 is closer to graco 590 in terms of GPM. Closer comparison to 395 is tritech T4


This cannot be understated. The second wrap your fingers around the handle, you will know why they command a premium. Metallurgy is the difference with Tritech. It's what makes their tips stand out. Same goes for the pistons. No Chinesium.



monarchski said:


> Why a T5 and not a T4? The T4 has more gallons per minute than a 395. I've soured on Graco's over the years and love the Tri Tech pumps I've purchased.


I spent a lot of time on this decision. Talked to both Tritech and a highly regarded local dealer. T5 is the factory's preferred pump. More durable, and substantially quieter.

T5 was a stretch for me as well, But so glad I did it.

As the saying goes, buy once, cry once.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

OCDpainter said:


> This cannot be understated. The second wrap your fingers around the handle, you will know why they command a premium. Metallurgy is the difference with Tritech. It's what makes their tips stand out. Same goes for the pistons. No Chinesium.
> 
> 
> I spent a lot of time on this decision. Talked to both Tritech and a highly regarded local dealer. T5 is the factory's preferred pump. More durable, and substantially quieter.
> ...


The motor tritech puts into the t4 is a mystery to me, good motor but substantially louder than what's used in their other pumps otherwise everything else on the pump is the same. T5 is a great machine


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

shopdog350 said:


> I’m looking to buy a new airless sprayer for my shop. Currently we have the titan ed655, I love the pump and gun but we’ve had it for less than 2 years and it’s given us nothing but grief. The inlet valve failed so we had to plug the outlet valve and completely nix the return tube. Since then our primer valve has failed three times.
> we’re looking between the graco 395 and the tritech t5. Is the tritech worth the money? Or is the graco just as good? We mainly spray cabinetry, trim, and doors(fine finish)
> 
> also anyone else have these issues with titan? Their customer service has been lackluster


I have all three of these machines, but am curious to know first, what kind of material(s) you are using?

One of the first airless sprayers I ever used was the original Wagner version of the ed655 which was sold in the U.S. in the late 80's. At that time the unit could well have been built in Germany. It served really well.

Even though the Titan version (which seems identical to my old Wagner in most ways) is built abroad, I have been very happy with it so far.

I have used the unit here and there, for some four years now, and haven't needed to replace any parts. The worst thing that happened was a bit of a stick with the intake valve on one occasion. Easily remedied by removal and a quick soak in lacquer thinner.

If this unit will be dedicated to shop work, the weight of the heavier pumps is less of an issue. But I would imagine that constant use of the ed655 could put too much of a load on the motor and moving parts.

All in all, I am a big fan of diaphragm pumps, and just bought a Titan Elite 3000. This sprayer would be more of an apples to apples comparison with the T5/395 in terms of horsepower and gpm. I got mine at a stupid low price from a local paint store, but have not yet had a chance to put it through its paces.

My aim, is to put the Elite 3000 up against the Tri Tech and Graco machines at low pressures, and see which does the best with the kind of fluids I spray.

Not only did I get the pump for a great deal, but Titan had a promo going and I was able to pick up a 5 liter hopper kit for free. The hopper, as you know, is a great way to go, and I think the simplicity of pump mechanics is a huge plus for maintenance.

In general, I think that Titan have struggled to move these pumps, in many ways, because people don't know what they are. I got an e-mail from Titan two days ago offering deals on them through SW.

Worth consideration perhaps?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

If you go Graco, skip the 390 and go straight for the 490.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

shopdog350 said:


> I’m looking to buy a new airless sprayer for my shop. Currently we have the titan ed655, I love the pump and gun but we’ve had it for less than 2 years and it’s given us nothing but grief. The inlet valve failed so we had to plug the outlet valve and completely nix the return tube. Since then our primer valve has failed three times.
> we’re looking between the graco 395 and the tritech t5. Is the tritech worth the money? Or is the graco just as good? We mainly spray cabinetry, trim, and doors(fine finish)
> 
> also anyone else have these issues with titan? Their customer service has been lackluster


Crap. I hope you have a lemon. I have seen a bunch of people rave about that machine and I see the benefit of it at an extremely reasonable price. I have read that it is imperative to clean it well when you are done with it. I just bought one. It arrived at the store this morning, but I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Respec said:


> Crap. I hope you have a lemon. I have seen a bunch of people rave about that machine and I see the benefit of it at an extremely reasonable price. I have read that it is imperative to clean it well when you are done with it. I just bought one. It arrived at the store this morning, but I haven't picked it up yet.


I just fixed (unclogged) two ed655. honestly they are crap. poorly built and not enough power to push anything beyond lacquer finishes. the intake valve mechanism is so unreliable and difficult to clean I wouldn't let it anywhere near my job. If you get a tiny piece of debris stuck while using a catalyzed product you're screwed. $100 to replace the whole mechanism because it doesn't come apart.

Like most things these days good idea but poor execution.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I just fixed (unclogged) two ed655. honestly they are crap. poorly built and not enough power to push anything beyond lacquer finishes. the intake valve mechanism is so unreliable and difficult to clean I wouldn't let it anywhere near my job. If you get a tiny piece of debris stuck while using a catalyzed product you're screwed. $100 to replace the whole mechanism because it doesn't come apart.
> 
> Like most things these days good idea but poor execution.


Hello Coco and greetings from Boston once again!

I have been shooting a relatively thick single component Italian cabinet finish (opaque) through my unit with great success. As stated earlier, just one problem in four years. I have left paint in the machine more times than I can remember, and carried on one, or several days later without issue.

I have also sprayed both BM Aura and Bath and Spa with the same unit.

Without doubt, this little pump is not intended for everyday use, and if one wanted to go in that direction, perhaps the Titan Elite 3000 would be the item to compare with the Graco and Tri Tech units.

Also, maybe fast drying lacquer-based products don't lend themselves to this particular piece of equipment/intake valve for some reason?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Boston Paint said:


> Hello Coco and greetings from Boston once again!
> 
> I have been shooting a relatively thick single component Italian cabinet finish (opaque) through my unit with great success. As stated earlier, just one problem in four years. I have left paint in the machine more times than I can remember, and carried on one, or several days later without issue.
> 
> ...


One of the pumps mentioned was used for fine paints of europe hollandlac. brand new and not able to keep up with a 410 tip at all. customer says hes looking to sell them $400 each if anyone interested

End of the day reliability is more important than small form factor and the ed655 just misses the mark for me in several places. Titan/wagner could fix the issue with the intake by using a design that is easy to disassemble and clean. Return tube is cheap plastic, night and day looking at tritech for comparison. Likewise having small plastic parts in the outlet valve is just cheap and asking for trouble.


----------



## Boston Paint (Apr 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> One of the pumps mentioned was used for fine paints of europe hollandlac. brand new and not able to keep up with a 410 tip at all. customer says hes looking to sell them $400 each if anyone interested
> 
> End of the day reliability is more important than small form factor and the ed655 just misses the mark for me in several places. Titan/wagner could fix the issue with the intake by using a design that is easy to disassemble and clean. Return tube is cheap plastic, night and day looking at tritech for comparison. Likewise having small plastic parts in the outlet valve is just cheap and asking for trouble.


Personally, I would never attempt Hollandlac with a tip larger than an 08 and whether the ed655 could keep up would surely depend on the kind of surface area being tackled? If you had a series of doors or cabinets, I would have thought there should be no problem.

We have painted a lot of kitchens on site/installed with the pump, and there was never an issue. Most of these projects worked best with a 308, and I have a Tri Tech gun and tips attached for this purpose.

Regardless of specifics however, you are correct that this is a fairly low GPM unit and would not really compare with the Graco or Tri Tech units mentioned at the top of the thread.

The plastic return hose kit is more or less the same as on the Wagner Cobra which is a very high-quality rig, but I can't speak to the plastic items in the outlet valve - those sound susceptible to strong solvents or premature wear.


----------



## NewJerseyPainting (5 mo ago)

shopdog350 said:


> I’m looking to buy a new airless sprayer for my shop. Currently we have the titan ed655, I love the pump and gun but we’ve had it for less than 2 years and it’s given us nothing but grief. The inlet valve failed so we had to plug the outlet valve and completely nix the return tube. Since then our primer valve has failed three times.
> we’re looking between the graco 395 and the tritech t5. Is the tritech worth the money? Or is the graco just as good? We mainly spray cabinetry, trim, and doors(fine finish)
> 
> also anyone else have these issues with titan? Their customer service has been lackluster


I have used the tritech t5 with the t380 gun for a year now doing a lot of water-based renner coatings. I have never used any other airless sprayer but I would say tritech is worth it. Whatever pump you choose the tritech fine finish gold spray tips are phenomenal and are the best for fine finish works.


----------

